# Slingshots Legal In Los Angeles California?



## Jakerock

I am headed there for a few days and am wondering if anyone knows.
I guess this would be better posed as "Is it legal to CARRY a slingshot in Los Angeles?"

I realize that once I touch a garbanzo to a rubberband the helicopters will descend on me.


----------



## pop shot

Nobody bothered me


----------



## Jakerock

*GEORGIA* Stupid Laws:

It is illegal to use profanity in front of a dead body which lies in a funeral home or in a coroners office.
It is illegal to have a picnic in a graveyard.
Persons under the age of 16 may not play pinball after 11:00 PM.
*It is illegal to use a slingshot made in Alabama inside the city limits of Atlanta. *

http://www.usattorneylegalservices.com/stupid-laws.html


----------



## Jakerock

pop shot said:


> Nobody bothered me


I guess its totally cool then.


----------



## pop shot

Jakerock said:


> Nobody bothered me


I guess its totally cool then. [/quote]
Haha, just don't get caught! At 32, I still avoid cops like the plague.


----------



## Imperial

first off, how are you going to get the slingshot to california ? plane? car ? youd be better off shipping it in the mail to and from california . second , bring a slingshot that you wont miss if it gets lost, stolen or confiscated . third, your going to the city of lost, i mean, Los Angeles- whatever you do, dont shoot or point at anything that breathes . the police there are under a lot of pressure, if you get questioned by one, keep your mouth shut and only answer him in 5 words or less when asked to answer, dont go off on one of them diatribes that you live in a free country and you know your rights and blah blah blah, thats the worst thing you can do. the only thing that i know that is banned that is slingshot related is the marksman tan and red tapered bands, but you still see them sold in big5, sports authority and dicks, so the rules are very loosely enforced . just use common sense . you cant hunt with a slingshot in california, i think you can only hunt with it during certain seasonal hunting times, like dove, crow, rabbit . all types are legal, wristbrace, metal, wood. you must be 16 to purchase a slingshot in california, most stores dont enforce it . As long as your over 16 you wont have much hassle . hope your trip to mexiforiegnia is a pleasant one .


----------



## pop shot

I flew in with five ss's. You should be ok. If you see a pig just go the other way.


----------



## newconvert

Jakerock said:


> I am headed there for a few days and am wondering if anyone knows.
> I guess this would be better posed as "Is it legal to CARRY a slingshot in Los Angeles?"
> 
> I realize that once I touch a garbanzo to a rubberband the helicopters will descend on me.


the only thing legal in CALI is marijuana


----------



## treefork

pop shot said:


> I flew in with five ss's. You should be ok. If you see a pig just go the other way.


Really!


----------



## Jakerock

Yeah, after being stopped and frisked three times recently in NYC I have brushed up on my 4th and 5th amendment rights as they pertain to curious police.
I was surprised by how much of the constitution, on paper anyway, is still in effect to protect us. You just have to be careful to not give them up those protections, and not piss off the law enforcement which seems like a very fine line.

I am only bringing my PFS with tubes detached, and my flat strap, so pretty tame looking compared to some SS.
I dont envision having a hard time, but if I am questioned or detained by police about something else, I would like to know the true legal status of SS's in Los Angeles.
...and I still dont!

Frankly the worst thing about my day today will be dealing with the TSA. Biggest constitution eroding pile of dog-S imaginable.

Anyway, wish me luck!









Best, Jake


----------



## Incomudro

Stopped and frisked _three times_ recently in NYC??!!
Are you a black male?

If I were going to travel with my slingshot(s) I would remove the bands and have them separate.
Matter of fact, I have a clear tackle box where I keep my bands - I would probably bring a few along that way.
Makes one look more like a hobbyist - which we are really anyway.


----------



## August West

Incomudro said:


> If I were going to travel with my slingshot(s) I would remove the bands and have them separate.
> Matter of fact, I have a clear tackle box where I keep my bands - I would probably bring a few along that way.
> Makes one look more like a hobbyist - which we are really anyway.


I do exactly the same thing, I have a nice clear watertight tackle box that I carry a dankung, extra bands, some string and odds and ends in. I have never been searched but I can't imagine having a problem, not exactly a quick deployment set up. Of course when I get out to the river or where ever I'm headed, my slingshot is out, banded, and in my pocket. LOL Chris


----------



## pop shot

Incomudro said:


> Stopped and frisked _three times_ recently in NYC??!!
> Are you a black male?
> 
> If I were going to travel with my slingshot(s) I would remove the bands and have them separate.
> Matter of fact, I have a clear tackle box where I keep my bands - I would probably bring a few along that way.
> Makes one look more like a hobbyist - which we are really anyway.


 he was probably wearing a hoodie


----------



## Imperial

ever consider calling los angeles ? city of los angeles and county of los angeles are two whole seperate things. far as i know, they are legal. just dont let them see you point it at people or animals. the firing of any sort of fire arms or weapon is illegal in city limits and in certain parts of the county . you should be fine with your pfs and flat strap .


----------



## wll

Imperial said:


> first off, how are you going to get the slingshot to california ? plane? car ? youd be better off shipping it in the mail to and from california . second , bring a slingshot that you wont miss if it gets lost, stolen or confiscated . third, your going to the city of lost, i mean, Los Angeles- whatever you do, dont shoot or point at anything that breathes . the police there are under a lot of pressure, if you get questioned by one, keep your mouth shut and only answer him in 5 words or less when asked to answer, dont go off on one of them diatribes that you live in a free country and you know your rights and blah blah blah, thats the worst thing you can do. the only thing that i know that is banned that is slingshot related is the marksman tan and red tapered bands, but you still see them sold in big5, sports authority and dicks, so the rules are very loosely enforced . just use common sense . you cant hunt with a slingshot in california, i think you can only hunt with it during certain seasonal hunting times, like dove, crow, rabbit . all types are legal, wristbrace, metal, wood. you must be 16 to purchase a slingshot in california, most stores dont enforce it . As long as your over 16 you wont have much hassle . hope your trip to mexiforiegnia is a pleasant one .


Imperial, you are spot on. !! you can have and shoot a slingshot in La, but be sure you are far away from people ? I have a thread I'm working on now about this !

In California, the only thing you can hunt are non game animals or pest ,,, no rabbits, tree squirrels, pigeons, dove, crows, magpies, etc, etc !

Starlings, ground squirrels and coyote are OK .... figure that one out ?

wll


----------



## pult421

Incomudro said:


> Stopped and frisked three times recently in NYC??!!
> Are you a black male?
> 
> If I were going to travel with my slingshot(s) I would remove the bands and have them separate.
> Matter of fact, I have a clear tackle box where I keep my bands - I would probably bring a few along that way.
> Makes one look more like a hobbyist - which we are really anyway.


Spanish or black. Stay inside to avoid cops.. thats what massah officer want.. den dah wha he gits. Paid for by the united states gang of corrupt cops.


----------



## wll

pult421 said:


> Incomudro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped and frisked three times recently in NYC??!!
> Are you a black male?
> 
> If I were going to travel with my slingshot(s) I would remove the bands and have them separate.
> Matter of fact, I have a clear tackle box where I keep my bands - I would probably bring a few along that way.
> Makes one look more like a hobbyist - which we are really anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish or black. Stay inside to avoid cops.. thats what massah officer want.. den dah wha he gits. Paid for by the united states gang of corrupt cops.
Click to expand...

So all cops are corrupt, according to you ?

wll


----------



## pult421

Nope.. but how many cops speak out against the corruption?? And if you dont say something it's as bad as planting evidence ya self. Dont single out my post about pigs. Im not the only one who states it.


----------



## wll

pult421 said:


> Nope.. but how many cops speak out against the corruption?? And if you dont say something it's as bad as planting evidence ya self. Dont single out my post about pigs. Im not the only one who states it.


Did not have to single you out, you did it your self ...Did not say your wrong, did not say your right ... just saying ;- )

wll


----------



## Cjw

Maybe we should get rid of all police and then the people can fend for there selfs . That should work well. Pull all the cops out of Los Angeles. See how fast that will circle the toilet.


----------



## wll

Getting back to the OP

If you are in a city area in an area with people, you probably can get yourself into trouble. If your away from people and in a country area you will probably be OK, unless it is marked of course no trespassing or no hunting. Depending on the city in Los Angeles county, your little slingshot may be classified as a deadly weapon, in which case you are in deep doo doo. In the City of Los Angeles proper i would not even carry a slingshot with all the craziness going on.

If hunting be sure you have your license and remember there are no game animals you can shoot and only certain pest you are allowed to take with a slingshot in California !

wll


----------



## pult421

Cjw said:


> Maybe we should get rid of all police and then the people can fend for there selfs . That should work well. Pull all the cops out of Los Angeles. See how fast that will circle the toilet.


Everything is so black and white huh.?? How about changing the way they police. For frick sake .. I have a littlw sister who is gonna learn the cops are heroes. . Only to grow up and realize it was a lie. If the few who dont like the corruption and secrecy in the police force would speak up and fight for a change.. then maybe it would give people hope. The media will show you cops shooting people.. and it will show you the one cop who bought a kid some mcdonalds cause he was hungry.. that officer died shortly after. Thats a hero. But being shot cause youre picking on people?? You just died a bully. And if you lived.. youre a hero?? I wanna have faith but I can only be sure of one thing. Slingshots rule.


----------



## Cjw

Usually people who have a problem with the police were caught doing something wrong . Normally people obeying the law don't have a problem. I'm so tired of people saying how some poor innocent guy got beat by the police but when they pull up his rap sheet it's longer than the US constitution . I had an uncle that was warden of a State max security prison. He'd say everyone in here is innocent just ask them. When I've dealt with the police I show respect and answer there questions don't have a problem . I have a childhood friend who argues and is nasty and normally gets his butt kicked. Not hard to figure the correlation .


----------



## pult421

Cjw said:


> Usually people who have a problem with the police were caught doing something wrong . Normally people obeying the law don't have a problem. I'm so tired of people saying how some poor innocent guy got beat by the police but when they pull up his rap sheet it's longer than the US constitution . I had an uncle that was warden of a State max security prison. He'd say everyone in here is innocent just ask them. When I've dealt with the police I show respect and answer there questions don't have a problem . I have a childhood friend who argues and is nasty and normally gets his butt kicked. Not hard to figure the correlation .


Ok so sorry. Cjw.. youre 100percent right.. I mean ask my dads lawyer about the evidence they have that locked him up for life. Ask god.. doubt anyone will find it. Evidence.. who needs it to convict nowadays. Youre pathetic to defend such stupidity in law enforcement. I used to like this forum but between people stealing designs and others being trolls.. I must say this is a place with bad and good old folk.. lovely old folk.. then you have others who have been denied life alert one too many times. Thanks for the ones who helped. Yalll know yal the man!


----------



## Chuck Daehler

If you're going to CA for a few days, why not enjoy the redwoods, the beaches, the seafood, the desert, the snow capped volcanos, some artsy craftsy beer and international cuisine, a sushi bar or two and just leave the slingshots home. Is life not life without your slingshots? (I realize this forum is NOT the place to ask that question!) LOL

Alternative two. Take a band set with you, cut a fork and go for it using discretion of course.

Alternative three. Or buy one at a big box store for six bucks and give it to someone before you leave so you don't have to play with TSA? It would be a microscopic part of the cost of traveling to and vacationing in sunny CA.

Alternative four. Go to an Office Depot and buy some rubber bands...take a pouch with you in your wallet. Cut a fork and make one on the spot.

If you are walking around LA why on earth would you want to carry a slingshot? For what? Shoot at what, where? Unless you simply can't sleep without your slingshot under your pillow, leave it home.

Just doing a little kidding here...please don't think I'm deriding you. I'm just ribbing you. :rofl:


----------



## Cjw

What you won't accept is not every cop is bad, not every lawyer is bad , not every contractor is bad, not every mechanic is bad. There some good and some bad.Sorry about your dad but to paint them all corrupt is unfair. There some good doctors and bad doctors and they all stick together and won't say anything bad about each other.


----------



## Wes Delaney

Same as above but I may also add no wrist braced as an your good. Much smaller and more compact. If your flying much less suspicion if there's no major metal prices.
Wes


----------



## Chuck Daehler

OK, just put your hardware in check on luggage, unbanded, put the bands rolled up tight in another corner of a luggage and yer set. TSA has let fully banded slingshots go thru -check on- luggage a lot from what I read...it's the carry on luggage or pocket items that will lift an eyebrow of the fat over weight guard at the metal detector gate.

Or do as I suggested and invest in a Marksman or whatever at Walmart at your LA destination. It can be your "throw away" glove box model, hehe.

See my "Transformers", innocent items that can transform into a slingshot and a lanyard that are not slingshots nor wrist lanyards.

Plier + nut + band set + bandana for lanyard Plier at a dollar store, rock or nut or something to keep the plier open, office rubber bands to keep the plier closed over the nut/rock

A nylon bracelet with buckle...fits over the pinky tang/groove and works very well, I used it daily.

Pliers won't be allowed in carry on but will be allowed in check on...or buy a cheap pair of pliers for a buck at destination...or cut a tree fork (not on the park grounds).

The bandana worn around the wrist is innocent enough yet is the most comfortable type of lanyard I've ever tried. It can't be termed a lanyard for it's not attached to the slingshot...neither can the nylon strap...it's "JUST A BRACELET".


----------

